# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Lạng sơn-chùa thành-đền mẫu đồng đăng-chợ tân thanh

## dulichqcao

LẠNG SƠN-CHÙA THÀNH-ĐỀN MẪU ĐỒNG ĐĂNG-CHỢ TÂN THANH


5h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên DU LỊCH TRE VIỆT đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi le hoi"]le hoi[/URL] xứ Lạng, trên đường đi dừng chân nghỉ ngơi, đoàn tự do ăn sáng tại Bắc Giang, xe tiếp tục khởi hành đi Lạng Sơn.

8h30: Đoàn đến tour le hoi 2013 Chùa Thành ( Diên Khánh tự) tọa lạc bên sông Kỳ Cùng và bến đò Thạch Đô thơ mộng nay đã thành Cầu Kỳ Lừa, đây là ngôi chùa duy nhất trên toàn quốc có đầy đủ hệ thống tượng Phật thờ theo Phật giáo Bắc Tông. Tương truyền, bất cứ người dân đất Việt nào đi qua nơi đây đều ném vào chân cột đồng một hòn đá. Trải nhiều đời, đá trùm lên lấp kín trụ đồng. Nhân dân xây chùa cạnh nhà công quán, nơi cột đồng xưa, đặt tên là Diên Khánh tự. Ngôi cổ tự nằm cạnh Đoàn Thành phía bắc, nên dân gian vẫn quen gọi là chùa Thành. Đoàn vào làm lễ tại chùa Thành.

10h00: Đoàn lên xe khởi hành đi Đồng Đăng, đến nơi Quý khách vào tham quan và làm lễ tại Đền Mẫu Đồng Đăng -  một trong ba vị Mẫu vẫn được thờ phụng trong tín ngưỡng thờ Mẫu ở Việt Nam. Sau khi làm lễ đoàn tự do đi dạo thăm quan, mua sắm tại chợ Đồng Đăng.

11h30: Đoàn đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, sau đó nghỉ ngơi.

12h30: Đoàn lên xe khởi hành đi Chợ Tân Thanh. Đoàn đi thăm quan Khu kinh tế mở Tân Thanh và tự do đi chợ mua sắm hàng hoá tại chợ vùng biên.  

16h00: Đoàn chia tay chợ Tân Thanh lên xe ôtô trở về Hà Nội, về đến Hà Nội , HDV chia tay đoàn khách. Kết thúc chuyến đi, hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những chuyến đi sau.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 340.000VNĐ/KHÁCH

GIÁ BAO GỒM :

Xe ô tô vận chuyển đời mới, điều hòa, xuyên suốt lịch trình.

Ăn theo tiêu chuẩn chương trình: 100.000VNĐ/khách.

Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn gói. (tối đa 20.000.000/khách)

Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt chu đáo, nhiệt tình phục vụ suốt tuyến.

Nước uống trên xe ( 0,5ml/01 lượt/người).

Vé thắng cảnh nếu có.

Chi phí tổ chức.

GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

  Thuế VAT 10%.

  Đồ uống tự gọi trong bữa ăn.

  Chi phí mua sắm hàng hóa cá nhân.

Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ (24/24) -  Hotline: 0988 923 339 / 0912 254 819 ( ms Thủy)

CÔNG TY TNHH PHÁT TRIỂN THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DU LỊCH TRE VIỆT
Văn phòng: Số 51 Đốc Ngữ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội/ Số 42 Lệ Mật, Long Biên, Hà Nội
Tel : 04. 37475726   -  Fax : 04 . 8586 8296 
Email : info@bambootravel.vn  Yahoo /skype : dulichtreviet
Web: [http://bambootravel.vn, http://www.toursapa.com.vn

----------


## huongdlvn

Hàng năm, cứ vào dịp đầu hoặc cuối năm, giáp Tết Nguyên đán vẫn được coi là mùa du lịch ở Lạng Sơn. 
Du khách đến với tỉnh ngoài tham quan, vãn cảnh di tích danh thắng, vui lễ hội còn quan tâm đến hoạt động mua sắm. Do đó, tại các khu chợ nổi tiếng là điểm *du lịch lạng sơn* hấp dẫn như: chợ Đông Kinh, chợ đêm Kỳ Lừa, chợ Đồng Đăng, chợ Cửa khẩu Tân Thanh đều tấp nập du khách, nhất là những ngày cuối tuần.




Trong các chợ này, hàng hóa chủ yếu là đồ gia dụng: quần áo, túi xách, chăn, chiếu, ga gối, bát đĩa, ấm chén, tranh tường, đồ điện tử… cho đến các loại rau, củ, quả đặc sản: cải ngồng, cải làn, khoai môn, măng ớt mác mật, hồng, na, quýt, mận… đều có cả. Hầu như du khách nào cũng lựa chọn mua cho mình được những mặt hàng theo sở thích để lưu niệm cho chuyến đi hoặc làm quà cho bạn bè, người thân.


Tuy nhiên, qua quá trình khai thác, loại hình trên cũng dần đi vào lối mòn. Nguyên nhân là do hàng hóa ngày càng được thông thương nên không nhất thiết phải đến chợ mới mua được. Rồi, chưa nhiều sản phẩm hàng hóa mang tính chất đặc trưng của địa phương. Phải nói thêm rằng, thói quen mua sắm của người tiêu dùng thay đổi cũng đã tác động ít nhiều đến loại hình. Nhiều người đã chuyển sang mua sắm tại các siêu thị, cửa hàng tự chọn thay vì đến chợ như trước kia. Việc đi dạo quanh siêu thị, cửa hàng mua sắm còn được coi là một hình thức giải tỏa căng thẳng sau những thời giờ làm việc. Mấu chốt còn ở chỗ, vào siêu thị không phải kỳ kèo mặc cả vì giá đã niêm yết rõ ràng và tha hồ lựa chọn, nhìn ngắm đến khi nào ưng thì thôi mà không lo bị người bán hàng càu nhàu, chê trách…Từ đặc điểm này cho thấy, văn minh thương mại, văn hóa mua sắm là yếu tố luôn cần hết sức quan tâm. Đây cũng chính là một trong những yếu tố  sẽ thu hút, hấp dẫn du khách đến với loại hình du lịch mua sắm hơn.




Tôi nhớ có lần đến tham quan, mua sắm tại chợ Móng Cái (Quảng Ninh). Để ý thấy, trên cửa các ki ốt bán quần áo đều thấy có dán một bảng giá của từng chủng loại. Dù có mặc cả nhưng hầu như chủ hàng đều không bán giảm so với giá niêm yết là mấy nên người mua cũng cảm thấy có phần yên tâm hơn vì rằng… không bị nói thách quá mức. Rồi, nếu người mua xem mà không mua thì chủ hàng cũng rất vui vẻ, không tỏ ra khó chịu.

Ở *tour du lịch lạng sơn* nếu du khách lưu lại thành phố thường sẽ đến tham quan, mua sắm ở chợ đêm Kỳ Lừa. Anh Nguyễn Minh Cảnh - du khách đến từ tỉnh Phú Thọ cho hay, ban ngày đi tham quan các di tích như Nhị, Tam Thanh, nàng Tô Thị, đền Kỳ Cùng,… đã gần hết buổi nên cả đoàn quyết định tối nghỉ ngơi sẽ đến chợ đêm Kỳ Lừa mua sắm sau. Mà cái tên Kỳ Lừa đã nghe nói lâu rồi cũng muốn đến xem thế nào… Theo chị Trần Thị Thu Huyền, Trưởng phòng Văn hóa và Thông tin thành phố Lạng Sơn, Lạng Sơn là địa bàn có nhiều tiềm năng, lợi thế phát triển các loại hình: du lịch mua sắm, du lịch tham quan vãn cảnh di tích danh thắng, lễ hội… Nếu du lịch mua sắm phát triển thì cũng sẽ thúc đẩy các loại hình du lịch khác phát triển theo hoặc ngược lại.




Tham quan và mua sắm là hai hoạt động thường có của du khách đến với bất kỳ vùng đất nào chứ không riêng gì **tour du lịch lạng sơn 2 ngày*. Song, nếu địa phương nào tận dụng, phát huy được lợi thế thì sẽ thu được hiệu quả cao. Từ đây thiết nghĩ, các cấp, ngành và mỗi người dân cần quan tâm đúng mức đến loại hình du lịch mua sắm nhằm tăng thêm sự hấp dẫn đối với du khách. Trong đó, đặc biệt hết sức chú ý thực hiện văn minh thương mại như: người bán hàng “không nói thách”, niêm yết giá, vui vẻ, niềm nở trong giao dịch mua bán, “thuận mua, vừa bán”, “vui lòng khách đến, vừa lòng khách đi”, phải làm sao xóa bỏ được tâm lý “chỉ dám ngắm mà không dám hỏi” của khách. Dịp đầu năm 2012, Sở Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch tổ chức gặp mặt các doanh nghiệp kinh doanh du lịch, dịch vụ trên địa bàn, vấn đề phát triển du lịch, trong đó có du lịch mua sắm cũng được đưa ra bàn thảo sôi nổi. Qua đó cũng đã nhấn mạnh tới những yếu tố cần quan tâm đầu tư, phát huy. Đơn cử như, quan tâm xây dựng, phát triển các mặt hàng, sản phẩm mang đậm nét bản sắc văn hóa Xứ Lạng; rồi phát triển văn hóa chợ phiên Kỳ Lừa; xây dựng chợ đêm với nhiều nội dung hoạt động, ví dụ có góc hàng sản phẩm lưu niệm, góc ẩm thực đêm…

Với những nỗ lực, cách thức như trên tin rằng, du lịch mua sắm ở Lạng Sơn nói chung, thành phố Lạng Sơn nói riêng sẽ ngày càng hấp dẫn hơn; góp phần thúc đẩy các loại hình du lịch khác thêm phát triển.

----------

